# Post A Pic Of Your Honda



## Jeroen Brink

Let's start with mine...a Honda Civic Hybrid.:driver:



















Groeten uit Holland:wave:

Jeroen


----------



## wanner69

Heres mine


----------



## bunds

Got it in a million bits at the mo sorting the rear arch rust out.









































and its little brother


----------



## lion_yo

Here's my garage queen...


----------



## gatecrasher3

Couple of mine.


----------



## owen86

One quick pic of mine!


----------



## 500tie

My CR-V when i first got it


----------



## 9868

Good little runner...


----------



## james vti-s

1999 civic vti-s :car:


----------



## Car Key

db said:


> Good little runner...


 Some nice Honda's in here, but that's got to be a cut above the rest :thumb:


----------



## hutchus_1

Just sold mine a few months ago, do miss it!


----------



## Laurie.J.M

Here's the two we have in our family, not technically mine but I though I'd post them anyway.

My Dad's Prelude Vtec









My Mum's CR-V









On top of that my Grandmother has a Honda Jazz and one of my Aunt's also has a CR-V, and we may be about to add another Honda to the family since I'm looking to replace my car soon and like the look of the CR-Z.


----------



## Shiny

For those that haven't seen them, my current and previous cars, with some before/afters

The old Accord, sold last year after 13 years of ownership  -

When bought










After i had got my hands her



















The Lude - again sold last year after just over 2 years ownership

When i bought her -



















1st Reincarnation -




























2nd coming...










Finally...



















And now the current ATR (still a work in progress)...










To


----------



## Doonco




----------



## Lemongrab

Here's mine!

It's a 2005 GD1 Fit (Jazz for the european folks):



















And here's a pic from one of our club meets:


----------



## Minus8

Can I join in ?










My first bike, back in 2006


----------



## v8thunder

My 1993 Honda Accord CB3


----------



## mk2glenn

Mine

















And some of my mates Hondas...

Benny's EF









Smurf's EG









Jonny's EK









Clarke's EG & my EK









The Dub's Accord









Maguire's Accord









Paddy's EG









So as you can see, we have a thing for Hondas! This is only the half of them!


----------



## Adrian Convery

Sold mine a couple of months ago










And had this when I was 17


----------



## neil1983

Some oy my Civic which was sold yesturday


----------



## bornlucky

Mine. About to go under a mini restoration over winter months.


----------



## shaunwistow

*Here is mine*

:thumb: :buffer:


----------



## TS656577

Man, I'm across the pond from most of you, but it's still my honda!










Lil present hiding in the lower grill


----------



## Trip tdi

Nice Hondas there guys, i do have a soft spot for there v-tec engines, i really do love the accord type r in black, such a underrated car... very nice example..


----------



## Trip tdi

shaunwistow said:


> :thumb: :buffer:
> 
> View attachment 20649


Thats looks very beautiful, i really like the colour on that and shape, its so clean, plus the honda civic type r in the first post is beautiful as well in silver, i really like the new shape honda civic's they have got the styling spot on.


----------



## Trip tdi

Trip tdi said:


> Thats looks very beautiful, i really like the colour on that and shape, its so clean, plus the honda civic type r in the first post is beautiful as well in silver, i really like the new shape honda civic's they have got the styling spot on.


Thats spot on timing, i was just typing away confirming you have a beautiful car, is yours the 1.8 litre if so, whats the response on those..


----------



## shaunwistow

Trip tdi said:


> Thats looks very beautiful, i really like the colour on that and shape, its so clean, plus the honda civic type r in the first post is beautiful as well in silver, i really like the new shape honda civic's they have got the styling spot on.


Thanks, the colour is "Urban Titanium Metallic" & it's due a good clean, its the 2.2 :detailer:


----------



## modd1uk

My EP3 when i first bought it, first thing i did was remove that silly door protector thing, gonna fully correct the paint, refurb the wheels in white, paint the calipers and a few other bits over winter. Im in love with it still.

Now, who wants my premier recaros ?


----------



## Warzie8

Here's mine. Picture might be a bit flattering as she's by no means in perfect condition. Swirl free though!









Passenger door had been resprayed prior to my ownership. The paint there is so soft I am constantly having to mask swirls and marring with Prima Amigo.


----------



## ice2ice

This thread is full of win! Everybody <3 Honda 

Here's mine after 7 years of ownership




























:thumb:


----------



## paranoid73




----------



## jl_ep3

Here's mine...


----------



## Andy_RX8

Mine










Picking up some new bits over the winter:

J's racing strutbrace
Gruppe M
Exhaust
Carbon Fibre engine covers


----------



## ice2ice

J's racing FTW!


----------



## wedgie

here my ek9 thats up for sale


----------



## ESSO

Honda Civic FD from THAILAND :driver:


----------



## vick

Heres my first car old ej9 civic and my new civic


----------



## Giosabcsl

Mine - Will upload better ones when im near my pc


----------



## Adrian Convery

ESSO that FD is awesome looking, is it the 1.8?


----------



## simon burns

Looking good fella!:thumb:


----------



## lion_yo




----------



## Rogc

My S2K


----------



## ESSO

Adrian Convery said:


> ESSO that FD is awesome looking, is it the 1.8?


Thank you, 1.8 is correct Adrian.


----------



## Niki

UK Honda CB1000F Bigone + purchased with 8000 miles on the clock:argie: i must sell it Now  becouse must go live in Norway+i hope atleast :speechles as Bulgaria sucks


----------



## donkeyboy

Not a single NSX picture?! 

I have a 2007 Legend that I will post if I ever get round to detailing it!


----------



## peteglorydh

Honda owners help.
I bought a 60 plate civic type s gt a little while ago, I really want to have a tow bar fitted as i need to be able to fit my bike carrier. I have emailed honda and they have said theres will fit if I haven't had a rear skirt fitted. I dont think think it has got the rear skirt fitted but the other problem is there prices. does any one have a pick of a type s gt with a tow bar fitted. aor know if i can have one fitted at a reasonable cost.


----------



## wedgie

peteglorydh said:


> Honda owners help.
> I bought a 60 plate civic type s gt a little while ago, I really want to have a tow bar fitted as i need to be able to fit my bike carrier. I have emailed honda and they have said theres will fit if I haven't had a rear skirt fitted. I dont think think it has got the rear skirt fitted but the other problem is there prices. does any one have a pick of a type s gt with a tow bar fitted. aor know if i can have one fitted at a reasonable cost.


Have you got a pic of the rear of your car so i can see if you have a skirt or not?

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## vfr

I don't own one, but I had a quick look to see what Witter Towbars offered for it as an alternative to the Honda supplied one.

They specify one for your car as per the link below but the price from their website seems a bit steep though as I'm sure you'd be able to get one fitted for less.

http://www.witter-towbars.co.uk/towbars/towbar.php?id=155922&year=38


----------



## L.J.

Here is my old CRX:

Sold it to a guy who said he would keep it OEM+, found out a couple of months later he had stripped it, and did a turbo build on it


----------



## ChrisCivic




----------



## Lupostef

wedgie said:


> here my ek9 thats up for sale


I will own one, one day  nice example there mate


----------



## civiceg

*the eg*


----------



## zepp85

My CW FN2


----------



## Suberman

Not mine, never driven one, but definitely one of my favourite.

NSX-R


----------



## Joeya

Not mine but I detailed it for a friend, Nice cars!


----------



## Kotsos

Mine





































And a friends polished be me


----------



## TubbyTwo

Loving the DC2 pics, seriously tempted to buy one at the moment!


----------



## vick

Heres mine


----------



## Keith_sir

My old EJ9


























Current track/daily project


----------



## alan_mcc

^gorgeous civics!
I can't wait to get an EG. 

Just making space for the picture of mine when I get one - 









That'll do.


----------



## Keith_sir

alan_mcc said:


> ^gorgeous civics!
> I can't wait to get an EG.
> 
> Just making space for the picture of mine when I get one -
> 
> That'll do.


Cheers man. Best thing to look for in these old Civics is rust etc - Get a sound shell and your sorted. :thumb:


----------



## fezza

This is my 2nd type R, currently running 240bhp it's a lot of fun but I'm thinking of selling on in favour of something more comfortable and better spec'd

















Paint on arrival









After a bit of 3m treatment and RB's original


----------



## Kaner.eB

few of mine


----------



## Brad_itr

Here's my pride and joy

jdm integra type r


----------



## Kaner.eB

98 spec jdm is stunning if clean !!!


----------



## TubbyTwo

That DC2 is gorgeous.


----------



## Shiny

Some lovely motors :thumb: Keep 'em coming!

A couple of more recent ones from me..


----------



## JDMteg

few of mine


----------



## shaunwistow

mmmmmmmm yellow


----------



## RichE




----------



## Guest

Some lovley looking Hondas there, mine is totaly standard.























































Not to bad for a being 10 years old and 100,000 miles on the clock! :wave:


----------



## John-Cupra_TDI

A few of mine after a quick wash..


----------



## twitchDC5

My DC5,easily the most fun ive had driving this car



















Reflection shots.


----------



## mikey b

That DC5 is stunning :doublesho
Had a Pirates Black Accord Type-R before the Evo, loved it


----------



## GreenyR

Heres mine.


----------



## Liam Type-R

Liam Type-R Missus here...love the EP3 I don't think I would want another type of honda, I was just lucky the boyfriend came with one haha!!


----------



## Jacktdi

My old 3rd Gen Prelude, sold it around 4 years ago now, still miss it.


----------



## Natalie

These aren't mine but my OH's - for a while he was known as Civic man where we live

In order of ownership (and up the Detailing scale from just a coat of SRP on the TypeR to the works on the VTI lol)


----------



## DNZ 21




----------



## ScottyLaff

ice2ice said:


> This thread is full of win! Everybody <3 Honda
> 
> Here's mine after 7 years of ownership
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:


Unreal looking motor mate, eyes are hulking out with jealousy! Nice work :argie:


----------



## david_pupu

mine


----------



## DOBE

Couple of pics of my Champ White, still to get major detail,


----------



## onnyuk

My BB8 prelude 2.2vti










And my now in bits project 
EE9 Civic 16i-vt


----------



## Richrush

After detail and Victorias Wax


----------



## DOBE

Richrush said:


> After detail and Victorias Wax


Cracking picture mate!

We're you hiding in the grass to take it?


----------



## John-Cupra_TDI

Few pics of my FN2 Type R


Civic Type R Detail 003 1 by -John_R-, on Flickr


Civic Type R - HDR by -John_R-, on Flickr


Civic Type R 046 by -John_R-, on Flickr


----------



## LittleMissTracy

BF's Civic EX 2006 so far.


----------



## Lwalker

Few pic of my NHB


----------



## Lwalker

Finished using purple haze then a coat of supernatural


----------



## Kotsos

A friends FN2 Milano red after Polish Angel escalate lotion, master sealant and majeste de passion


----------



## AaronGTi

Awesome Kostas!!
Now full write up


----------



## ChrisEG6

JDMteg said:


> few of mine


Beyond rare, lush mate keep it clean worth a bomb !


----------



## Benjay

My Mates civic after a quick tidy up


----------



## Wazhalo31

Here is one of mynold Civic and one of my new 13 plate

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Benjay

My integra


----------



## shaunwistow




----------



## Benrowe

What would make somebody sell a DC5 :O i want one ! who's ever that FD2 was i need that in my life lol !

Heres Mine


----------



## CzechRich

Accord 2.0 iVtec Tourer 8th generation CW1


----------



## Coops9789

My EP


----------



## Shiny

Some quick snaps with the phone today....the Baby & the Beast...


----------



## derbigofast

just what i like to see tribute to honda (as i am a honda tech)


----------



## psynx

Some Sick Hondas in here!!!! im jealous of the Type R's from over seas!!!

Heres mine (the white one) off a another AP2 customer car LBP


----------



## Wazhalo31

Heres another one of my Civic 1.6d pretty boring in comparison to some of these type R's.


----------



## danthes4man

Ha, there will not be many of these on here...

Good lady's wee car, but I do like it...

This is it after two coats Wolfs Hard Body, ready for the winter...


----------



## taz007

heres my ep2


----------



## tangledmonkey

taz007 said:


> heres my ep2


I don't normally like non standard wheels on EPs, but I REALLY like those, what are they?

Heres my EP3:


----------



## dillinja999

accord 1.8 vtec, slow as **** lol

[/URL


----------



## taz007

tangledmonkey said:


> I don't normally like non standard wheels on EPs, but I REALLY like those, what are they?
> 
> Heres my EP3:


wheels are bronze rota torques


----------



## Grant.

I will get some more pictures up when she has been machined (paintwork is so swirly at the moment)


----------



## BlackTDDI

My little oil burner


----------



## Oldsparky

My typeR


----------



## Oldsparky

Granddaughter at the wheel


----------



## StamGreek

my japanese...with love from Greece


----------



## James Bagguley

Well these are all over DW anyway, but may as well ...

Cosmic EV1, now sold:




























Bought another:










Work still in progress, but currently like this:


----------



## Bean

A few of my pride and joy











And the track slag EK Turbo





















Which is currenty getting reshelled into this


----------



## Gregster

My old Honda Civic 1.8 5 Door, got rid of it about 6 months ago...


----------



## CTR247

Wow some great pics guys , really love the black Honda s2000, engine bay looks uber clean


----------



## TANNERS

2001 140k honda crv


----------



## ICharger

06 Civic Ex


----------



## Talidan

Ek4










Dc2


----------



## typefern

Hondas over the years:

Honda Civic Jordan









Honda Civic Type R









Honda Civic Type R Premier









Honda Integra Type R Project
Honda Integra Type R v Typefern (my new car) - Detailing World









Honda Civic Type R







[/QUOTE]

Honda Civic Type R CWE








[/QUOTE[/QUOTE]

Honda S2000


----------



## Shiny




----------



## Samciv

The 5 door daily workhorse project thing! It's a love hate relationship.


----------



## Willows-dad

Here's a little ATR project a friend and me bought and sold a year or so ago.


Would love a nice clean DC2 to play with one day.


----------



## jspeed2

I love my EP3 fantastic cars and some other sunning machines on here!
still working out how to use a camera any tips appreciated


----------



## Jacktdi




----------



## Oldsparky




----------



## lenny151

Not a car but it's the only Honda I own


----------



## ash-g

Here's mine after finally taking the plunge.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## patch10

here is my honda civic 1.8i vtec ex gt after many hours of cleaning a decontaminating with the g3 mitt and detailing spray then cleaned again and meguiars ultimate liquid wax applied i have only done one coat so far and this is my first time at detailing...i think im hooked now. My car prier to this had never been polished by me in the 5 years i owed it before this::::: shocking i know ???????







i just wish i took a before picture


----------



## Commander2874

Great thread! Here's my Civic Type R which i bought in 2016. Lovely motors






























Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## gatecrasher3

Recent ones of my EP3 which has evolved over the years to a track focussed machine. Have a bog standard FN2 for daily use.


----------



## -rob-

*Previous Honda Civic 1.6i 16v Current Honda Accord Euro Sport*


























Current Honda Accord Euro Sport


----------



## patch10

loving looking through all the Honda's


----------



## Nidge76

My first Honda. Owned it for about nearly 18 months and loving it so far.

Fairly standard apart from adjustable camber arms and bolts and FRSU.

Also got a thicker JDM rear anti roll bar.


----------



## Shiny

Some nice cars!

As this thread is active again, i'll update my Hondas..

The daily run around EK3 -










The Odybus (still not got round to selling it!) -










And the weekend toy / ASBO barge -


----------



## matty.13

My old s2000. Has to be in the top 3 cars I've owned.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -rob-

A Class Machine :thumb:








[/QUOTE]


----------



## Shiny

-rob- said:


> A Class Machine :thumb:


Cheers Rob, she ain't doing too bad for a 15 year old Honda built in Swindon :thumb:


----------



## matt_bee

A little older than some of the others, but I still love her all the same


----------



## Shiny

2nd Gen Civic...awesome :thumb:


----------



## Spike85

some stunners 

my First EP3 Premier and Current FN2.


----------



## Commander2874

Mine after a detail!









Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## dchapman88

Massively loving looking thru all these Hondas 
And some beautiful older ones too

Here's my civic I used to own


----------



## rubberducky1957

Commander2874 said:


> Mine after a detail!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


Always hankered after this model type R. There are a lot of black ones round here and for some reason everyone's gone anthracite powder coating crazy but yours looks way better with the contrasting silver wheels and accents.


----------



## Commander2874

rubberducky1957 said:


> Always hankered after this model type R. There are a lot of black ones round here and for some reason everyone's gone anthracite powder coating crazy but yours looks way better with the contrasting silver wheels and accents.


Thank you. Always preferred the stock colour for the wheels. Need a refurb at some point!

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Commander2874

A nice drive through some Oxfordshire b roads!









Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Haga

Hi!

This is my 2018 Civic


----------



## dal84

Mugen 200, owned for 1.5 years.








[/URL]








[/URL]


----------



## Dank84




----------



## Commander2874

dal84 said:


> Mugen 200, owned for 1.5 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


Stunning! How much did this set you back mate?

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## dal84

I paid 13k for it back in September 2016.


----------



## pt1

My fn2,lookin a bit dirty after another road trip









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Commander2874

pt1 said:


> My fn2,lookin a bit dirty after another road trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Lovely car and location! Wales?

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

Commander2874 said:


> Lovely car and location! Wales?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


That pic is on the Isle of arran

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Demetrios72

Here's mine


----------



## footfistart

Wasn't a proud owner but temporary I had one of these.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leezo

Here my 2007 Milano Gt Type R with GP kit and 19" rage alloys.

Need to update as I've had the front and rear diffuser painted gloss black. 
Team heko wind deflectors fitted

Toying with swapping the 19"s for the standard 18" and getting the mirror caps gloss black too.

Planning on getting the mugan spoiler too.

What you all think??


----------



## gargreen7

Good shout on the 18”s. Get yourself a fresh pair of plates, lee. It’ll make a big difference


----------



## Leezo

gargreen7 said:


> Good shout on the 18"s. Get yourself a fresh pair of plates, lee. It'll make a big difference


Pressed plates???


----------



## gargreen7

Absolutely not! Keep them acrylic


----------



## Commander2874

Leezo said:


> Here my 2007 Milano Gt Type R with GP kit and 19" rage alloys.
> 
> Need to update as I've had the front and rear diffuser painted gloss black.
> 
> Team heko wind deflectors fitted
> 
> Toying with swapping the 19"s for the standard 18" and getting the mirror caps gloss black too.
> 
> Planning on getting the mugan spoiler too.
> 
> What you all think??


Lovely! You won't regret the mugen spoiler, really stands out and car is so much better to look at

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## rowbo

heres my recently purchased honda civic Type R


----------



## rowbo

Here are a few better ones , damn photobucket&#55357;&#56900; havent done anything like this for years so needing to upgrade my websites of choice 


















And where you'll find us on most days haha


----------

